# Need Help In South bend or Elkhart In



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

Need one sub in South Bend or Elkhart In. Fast pay. Also need a few more people to shovel. Call John 574-220-3953


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

John is a great guy to work with, good luck.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

A lil off topic but you guys ever go to Jimmy Johns in Southbend there? I was spent a nite in Southbend last week on my way back home to Canada and went there. Good eats. 

I guess the contracts did not start til the 15th of this month. The next morning walking from the Hotel to the Dunkin Donuts you had to watch your step pretty slippery frozen run off on the lot.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

Grassman
I do go to that Jimmy Johns. You were pretty far from home there. I would be surprised if they ever salt that parking lot. It was a bit slick out a day last week. Hope you liked your stay in South Bend. You were right by Notre Dame there.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you still looking for subs this coming season? New to South bend and looking to secure a position with someone this year. Been plowing in Indy for 8 seasons with Indys largest plow company. I have a 2014 diesel ram with a boss 9.2 VXT 317.2ate won oh 363

Jarrod


----------

